# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Trying to remove silicone..



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi alll...
got a tank from a friend of mine. It's a 4*2*2 beauty except that it has a lil glass compartment in it that acts like some kinda bio-filter or a purpose to hide the filter pipings. It is part of the glass walls. Now, my intentions is to remove the compartment, which is all sealed up with silicone, to make more space. I need your expert advices on what are the best possible ways to remove the black colored silicone seals without damaging the tank. Does the penknife comes in handy?? Help needed...Thx~~


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi alll...
got a tank from a friend of mine. It's a 4*2*2 beauty except that it has a lil glass compartment in it that acts like some kinda bio-filter or a purpose to hide the filter pipings. It is part of the glass walls. Now, my intentions is to remove the compartment, which is all sealed up with silicone, to make more space. I need your expert advices on what are the best possible ways to remove the black colored silicone seals without damaging the tank. Does the penknife comes in handy?? Help needed...Thx~~


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

A razor scraper should remove the silicone without scratching the glass.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

ditto although I would stress that new razor blades are best. They'll be REAL sharp so be careful, but they'll make quick work of it with no problems.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

